# open office



## roelof (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello, 

i updated my system to 7.1-rc2
But when i do :

pkg_add -r openoffice 

Then i get message that no openoffice file can be found.

Is there no open office for a amd64 system ?

Roelof


----------



## RandomSF (Jan 1, 2009)

OpenOffice packages for various versions and architectures, including amd64 can be found at
ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/FreeBSD/


----------



## roelof (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you, 

But i see that it is a .tgz package.
Do i have to compile everything myself 
if so, then i think i better can use the ports.

Roelof


----------



## adamk (Jan 1, 2009)

Packages can be either .tgz or .tbz files.  In this case, those are precompiled binary packages.  You can download it and run 'pkg_add' on the file.

Adam


----------



## roelof (Jan 2, 2009)

oke, 

Problem solved.
Thank you for the help.

Roelof


----------



## hitest (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, adamk, downloading now


----------



## bsddaemon (Jan 2, 2009)

Im a first time OOO user here.

Do I need to install Java to use OOO? I can open OOO, but when opening any file, OOO always freezes.

My system is FreeBSD 6.4, but I installed OOO for 6.3 version. This is the message I got from OOO:



> javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
> I18N: Operating system doesn't support locale "en_US"
> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c
> paperconf: not found
> ...


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 3, 2009)

It appears you have to install OOo for 6.4. You either have to compile it yourself or get the package from somewhere else.


----------



## bsddaemon (Jan 3, 2009)

Has nothing to do with Java, doesnt it?

Im thinking to reinstall my workstation, upgrade her to 7.1


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 3, 2009)

No, you don't need java to run OpenOffice.

Honestly, with a single core machine I would wait until the vms and tty subsystems are GIANT free before leaving the 6.x branch. 7.1 runs much better than 7.0 on my P4, but it does not equal the 6.x branch in my opinion. It's a whole different story on an SMP machine, though.


----------



## Lowell (Jan 4, 2009)

Just to expand on what kamikaze said: You need Java to _build_ Openoffice, but not to run it.  There may be some features that depend on it (I believe the solver is one example), but not anything major.


----------

